# Google- Tummy Trouble? Probiotics May Provide Some Relief - Medfinds



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Tummy Trouble? Probiotics May Provide Some ReliefMedfinds, WA - <nobr>14 minutes ago</nobr>Emerging evidence also suggests that probiotics may ease abdominal pain and bloating in people with *irritable bowel syndrome* and may reduce the incidence of *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

